
The 1931 Histomap: The entire history of the world in one chart - lisper
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2013/08/12/the_1931_histomap_the_entire_history_of_the_world_distilled_into_a_single.html
======
lisper
Pop quiz: how many civilizations run the entire length of the chart, and what
are they?

